# Classic with updates...worth it for 1st bike?



## miahallen (Dec 4, 2013)

So, I've been out of the market for a while, and I'm working on finding a good bike for my 8 mile commute (16 mile round trip) in the hilly PNW.

This is an oldy, but it caught my eye since it is my size (I'm 6'3" with a 34" inseem) and it has some nice components on it. I figured that for the price I should at least go check it out. Am I wasting my time?

TIA


----------



## miahallen (Dec 4, 2013)

http://seattle.en.craigslist.org/est/bik/4188443073.html


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

It'll probably work for you. I'm a little shorter than you (by an inch) and have a 2" shorter inseam, but I could probably live with a bike a size too small or too large for me on an 8 mile ride.

As far as hills go, my eyes aren't good enough to eyeball that cassette and determine what range it has. Looks clean, too, but you don't know whether it's clean because it's well-maintained, or it's clean because he cleaned it up for pictures.

He doesn't list the model year. I'm not familiar enough with Cannondale to take a guess.


----------



## juanacity (Jul 11, 2012)

IMO there is no way I'd pay close to that much. In fact, if I was serious about getting a primary bike for commuting in Seattle, I wouldn't get that bike no matter the price. That is a late 80s/very early 90s model so going on 30 years old. New bikes will have much better tires, better braking, and shifting on the handlebars. More room for fenders too. And not crappy cable routing either...

Unless you've got lots of nostalgia and know how to do your own work, I'd keep looking. In Seattle, Recycled Cycles or Bike Works in Columbia City can have some great deals on used bikes that come with some level of guarantee regarding service etc.


----------



## miahallen (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys. I went and looked at it tonight and wasn't impressed. The wheels weren't true, and the drivetrain wasn't smooth. I'm going to keep looking


----------



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

Cool bike, but very expensive. Based on your price range and style (judging from that bike), I think you'd have a blast on an older steel bike. My first road bike was a mid 90's lugged steel Bianchi that I bought for about that money (in 2005 or so?), and I still love the bike - arguably more than my fancy full carbon Super Six. 

With all of that said... I'd personally do one of two things. Either budget, say $300, on a great condition vintage steel bike (Bianchi, Peugeot, etc), and embrace it for being a classic. OR double your budget to $800-1200 and get yourself a nice new entry/mid level bike (especially if you get last year's model, you'll have no problem finding something nice in this range). 

The bike you posted is in that bad zone of being old enough to be old, and expensive enough to be expensive. Plus, I'd much prefer a steel bike when looking at something of this age, and IMO steel is the best for commuting anyhow.


----------



## miahallen (Dec 4, 2013)

sorry, I'm moving my question to the proper place 

Decent price for a Trek 1500 SLR?


----------

